
Who Discovered Why the Challenger Exploded? - rbanffy
https://emptysqua.re/blog/who-broke-the-challenger-investigation/
======
Safety1stClyde
> But it wasn’t Feynman’s discovery. It was Sally Ride’s.

This statement is contradicted later in the article.

> She figured she could trust me to give me that piece of paper and not
> implicate her or the people at NASA who gave it to her, because they could
> all get fired.

If someone at NASA gave it to her, Sally Ride clearly did not discover it.

